# New Penn 515 and 525mags



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

Spotted this while surfing.

http://24-7sac.org.uk/Tackle-Testing.php

Looking pretty good to me.


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

those things look nice..

I was curious what a huss was, so I looked it up.

Huss=Dogfish
(Dogfish=fish and chips)


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

thought I had bought my last Penn Mags, but that 515 looks like it'll have to be added to the herd...


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*reel*

I had my hands on one of those 525's at the Point in April. They are going to be marketed in Europe from what I understand. They won't be cheap. I just paid 235 dollars for a supermag with a clicker.


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

kyoung490 said:


> those things look nice..
> 
> I was curious what a huss was, so I looked it up.
> 
> ...


Specifically a Huss is _Scyliorhinus stellaris_ or Greater Spotted Dogfish or Bull Huss as opposed to _Scyliorhinus canicula_, the Lesser Spotted Dogfish.

As far as rock salmon in UK fish and chips goes Spiny Dogfish (_Squalus acanthiasis_) used as well as Bull Huss. The Spiny Dogfish is commonly known in UK waters as Spurdog.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Rockfish1 said:


> thought I had bought my last Penn Mags, but that 515 looks like it'll have to be added to the herd...


Indeed..........


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i hope they leave them black and gold!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Very pretty


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

im saving my money now!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

why with the black and gold? Every reel company has a reel in black and gold, or some kind of gold in it. It's time to change. They should learn something the color design Abu or Avet or Accurate.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Maybe it's me but I think the older ones look better. Im just not feeling the Black&Gold on the new version.. I also wished they would have made them metal and not graphite..


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Yall sound like a bunch of women or metros talking about color. 

Teo, why you care about color. You can't fish anymore since you decided to bring another asian into the world.....


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

kmw21230 said:


> Maybe it's me but I think the older ones look better. Im just not feeling the Black&Gold on the new version.. I also wished they would have made them metal and not graphite..


I prefer the look of the originals too. Mine is mounted on an LDX. I call that rig the "stealth bomber"


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Jebson38 said:


> Yall sound like a bunch of women or metros talking about color.
> 
> Teo, why you care about color. You can't fish anymore since you decided to bring another asian into the world.....


:redface::redface: I was just thinking out loud. How you boys doing these days?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Not fishing Hattie because of the dang closures...
Sure would like to be yakking out a bait right now.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

It kind of looks like some of the Okuma reels with the gold ring.

John


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

kmw21230 said:


> Maybe it's me but I think the older ones look better. Im just not feeling the Black&Gold on the new version.. I also wished they would have made them metal and not graphite..


Cause all metal = $$$.

I might pick up one of the 515s and see how she slings.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Would look nicer if the handles were also gold. I see nothing wrong with gold and black. It certainly looks better than purple and pink! The fact that they have a graphite frame means black is a mandatory color! That's a weight saving device as well. Anything else and you are going to pay a lot more money...i.e. the Torque 100 magged reel!


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

That and you are fishing from the sand. Catching Reds and Strippers not an issue. I would like to see the 515 looks like about the size of a 6500. And it is a Penn. And yes I love my 525 and Abu's.


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZgNTRv4ZsA
http://www.shorefishing-uk.com/articles ... eview.html
http://www.shorefishing-uk.com/penn525gallery.html

found some more info .The mag system looks interesting


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

*penn 525*

thanks for the links! anyone know any for sure dates on when they will be avail


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i'm under the impression that fall will be release date.
also price was rumured to be close to current price.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

The only gold metal I know that does not wear[off,out] is real Gold!!! Don't go gold for tuning machines on guitars, for example! Stick with chrome or maybe nickel plated [german silver]. Although red and black would be a good choice, I don' think color has anything to do with distance casting or catching fish! Think I'll start saving for a 515!


----------

